# Wanted: French Dude 6mg



## BumbleBee (30/9/16)

Any vendors have plenty stock of Breakfast Classics French Dude 6mg in stock?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/9/16)

We should have plenty. Just received new stock


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We should have plenty. Just received new stock


I've sent you a few messages, please check your inbox


----------

